
What programming language do people hate the most, and why? - jemeshsu
http://www.quora.com/What-programming-language-do-people-hate-the-most-and-why
======
Impossible
That thread proves Bjarne Stroustrup's quote "As someone remarked: There are
only two kinds of programming languages: those people always bitch about and
those nobody uses." Almost every language that has ever been in wide use
except C is represented in the replies.

------
sixtofour
Windows shell, because I've seen bash.

